# Amin and Alilouia



## Konstantinos

In Greek Orthodoxy, we often use these two hebrew words: Amin - Alilouia

How are they written in Hebrew, and what is the exactly meaning?


----------



## arielipi

Amen - אמן it means the same as in english.
Alilouia - הללויה haleluyah is a union of two words הללו יה halelu yah and it means praise god.

http://he.wiktionary.org/wiki/אמן#.D7.90.D6.B8.D7.9E.D6.B5.D7.9F


----------



## Konstantinos

Ok, thank you... But explain to me about God... Why many Jewry do not write all the word? For example, I have seen they write: G_d...


----------



## MuttQuad

Konstantinos said:


> Ok, thank you... But explain to me about God... Why many Jewry do not write all the word? For example, I have seen they write: G_d...



Some observant Jews write G-d as a means of ensuring that they are not taking the Lord's name in vain.


----------



## Konstantinos

Very interesting... Thank you... 

And about amen, oxford dictionary says that it means: "so be it". But I do not understand the meaning. In Greek orthodoxy we use it in the end of a psalm.


----------



## airelibre

Konstantinos said:


> Very interesting... Thank you...
> 
> And about amen, oxford dictionary says that it means: "so be it". But I do not understand the meaning. In Greek orthodoxy we use it in the end of a psalm.



The same in English and Hebrew, no one really knows the original meaning, since it is simply used at the end of a load of passages. However, it's root א.מ.ן is to do with being faithful: אני מאמין = I believe.

From Wikipedia, the meanings of the root: "to be firm, confirmed, reliable, faithful, have faith, believe"

Leading many to say it was used originally as "verily", "truthfully", and from there you get "so be it".


----------



## Drink

MuttQuad said:


> Some observant Jews write G-d as a means of ensuring that they are not taking the Lord's name in vain.



That it simply not true. The reason observant Jews write "G-d" has nothing to do with taking G-d's name in vain, because that applies only to speaking. The reason is that anything with G-d's name written on it becomes holy and requires special treatment. For example, anything with G-d's name written on it cannot be erased, cannot be placed on the floor and cannot being thrown out (instead it must be buried in a geniza). To avoid all this, it easier to simply avoid fully writing out G-d's name on unimportant documents. Some people say that this only applies to the tetragrammaton, but others say it applies to other names and words for G-d, including the English word. Furthermore, in the computer age, some people say that typing G-d's name on a computer is not actually writing, but others are afraid that people will print it out. But it all boils down to tradition: people continue to write "G-d" because that is how they were taught and it would feel uncomfortable to spell out the word entirely.


----------



## MuttQuad

Thanks for re-educating me on this.


----------



## Arabic Guru

airelibre said:


> The same in English and Hebrew, no one really knows the original meaning



Same in Arabic too آمين aamiin


----------



## origumi

Arabic Guru said:


> Same in Arabic too آمين aamiin


In Arabic exactly as in Hebrew. Also one of the prophet's names - al-amiin, "the trustworthy one".

The new Encyclopedia of Islam


----------



## Drink

origumi said:


> In Arabic exactly as in Hebrew. Also one of the prophet's names - al-amiin, "the trustworthy one".
> 
> The new Encyclopedia of Islam



Even though they are (distantly) related, the prophet's name الأمين ("the trustworthy one") is different from آمين ("Amen"), since the first one has a short 'a', while the second has a long 'a' (since it comes from the Hebrew/Aramaic, which has a long 'a').


----------

